# RECHARGE TUESDAYS - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (26/3/18)

We want to make sure you are fully charged for the Easter Holidays coming up. Take advantage of our awesome Recharge Tuesday deals. These will be available in-store and online from tomorrow the 27th March 2018 at 8:00am.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (27/3/18)

And RECHARGE is go people:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/recharge-deals

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

